# Wordpress Template Theme Designer



## lemode (Jun 21, 2010)

I am looking for someone who can design me a wordpress theme. PM me if you have the know how and give me your rates (flat rate preferred).

Also include links to some past work so I can get an idea of what you're capable of.


----------

